
Sweden has lots of wealth inequality - jeffreyrogers
https://marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2014/05/wealth-inequality-in-sweden.html
======
a0-prw
"Thus while the Swedish middle class is large and has a compressed earning
distribution, at the very top you have a small number of aristocratic families
controlling much of the wealth. Mobility into this group is rare, probably
rares than it is in the United States. One reason are stronger informal class-
barriers, merely earning wealth is not enough to be accepted a member of the
aristocratic upper-class. Another more interesting reason may be the
unintended effect of welfare-state economic policies."

Patent bullshit. Wether or not you move into the "aristocratic" group is
irrelevant if you control the wealth. Is the article about wealth inequality
or snobbery ?

